# Researching Marquis Diamond Standard Poodles



## stealthq (Aug 4, 2011)

Hi all,

I'm currently looking at one of Susan Cook's litters. I've done some research, including searching the forum threads here, and have contacted one of the references she provided me already. So far, I've heard/found nothing but good things about Susan and her dogs.

But, I'm in Texas and won't get to visit until the puppies are just about ready to go. They're about a week old right now, so no one can really tell anything about them, yet. I'm a little nervous about putting down a deposit sight unseen, so I thought I'd ask for positive/negative experiences here.

Help me make up my mind, please


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

stealthq said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm currently looking at one of Susan Cook's litters. I've done some research, including searching the forum threads here, and have contacted one of the references she provided me already. So far, I've heard/found nothing but good things about Susan and her dogs.
> 
> ...


I have heard nothing but good about them as well. I have a lot of respect for Harmony Mountain Poodles, and try to follow their lead as far as testing. And I know Susan was their mentor, so that tells me a lot about her.


----------

